# Odd goose encounter



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Walleyeguy and I went out to Nimmesilla this morning to hunt and when we arrived at the ramp we were greeted by the sweet sound of a goose honking.. I could see it out about 100 yd from ramp in the moonlight... then It started flying towards us and landed right next to the ramp... then it walked up on the shore and right to us... it was walking in between our feet as we were unloading the conoe and the dekes.... It stayed there the whole time we were unloading and it even let me pet it!!!!!!! This was just to funny!!!! it was sitting right next to the guns and the dekes just grooming and eating the grass... I tried to get a pic with my cell phone but it was just too dark..
Well then we jump in the canoe and start paddeling and and sure enough Henrietta (as we called it by then) started following us out to the blind.. I got out my call and we had a good conversation when we got about 1/2 way to the blind she took off and joined another goose and took off into the horizon... This was a good thing as I we didnt want to have her fly into the set later on and join the rest of the pile of meat.... 

We ended up having an great hunt.. getting a drake mallard, a wood duck, 3 geese and we even got a couple of scaups...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

It was a good day for us at Nimi.
We watched a Hawk diving into the water getting minnows for breakfest.
Never seen a Hawk do this over the water.
We watched it dive 5 times.

When Chippawa reached down and petted that goose, I just couldn't believe it.
Almost enough to make you feel a little guilty about shooting her cousins.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

...............and you had one goose left to go for a two man limit. Ain't that a pisser.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Guess we should have choked out Henrietta for our first take in the morning.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hawks dont' dive for fish. What you probably saw was an osprey.
They're slowing showing up more in Ohio.
Saw one grab a decent size crappie right out of the water at LaDue
a year ago.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Definetly not an osprey.
Got a good look at it as it passed overhead.
It was not an immature eagle either.
There is a pair of them at nimi fishing their tallons off trying to get some minnows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

years ago, had a hen mallard land in my dekes as i was pulling them. she stayed the whole time sqwacking while i wound decoy cords. as i pulled the sacks in, she followed behind. never heard of anything like that until you guys posted your story. good one, too.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Should have tied a rope around ol henrietta's leg and had her call for you guys!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have hunted the same blind at Nimi this season and can tell you that the bird that I saw doing this was indeed a red-tailed hawk. The first time it did that, the hawk was only about 20 yards from the blind and I thought it was going after one of the mallard decoys.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Any of you hunting Nimi use the blind on the far south end by the dam and the little spillway? Freyedknot, Lil Rob, Walleye Guy, Chippewa???


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Not the Medina gang (Walleyeguy, Chippewa, Cooter, & me)! We're on the south south side of the island looking across at the spillway. Whoever is down there has been getting a fair number of shots off. Everytime I've had a chance to go, the wind has been howling out of the south or southwest and there just haven't been many birds moving past us


----------

